# Consumer-level face-mask Prices (Wearing Face Masks in Public)



## mathepac (5 Jun 2020)

I enquired about these in Boots in Kilkenny today.

I was quoted €15 for a pack of 10 or €35 for a pack of 50. The person I spoke to said these are sample prices as they stock varying brands and packaging quantities. 

As these are non-medical grade items and I therefore question their value at filtering out viruses, are the prices not a bit on the high side for single-use disposables?


----------



## odyssey06 (5 Jun 2020)

mathepac said:


> As these are non-medical grade items and I therefore* question their value at filtering out viruses*, are the prices not a bit on the high side for single-use disposables?



It's hard to respond to that part of the query without knowing more about the masks, there are other threads about the different types.
It's more about preventing transmission than protecting you, unless you have an N95 one and are trained in its use.
e.g. https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/good-long-article-on-face-masks.217159/#post-1659494

My local chemist is charging *€20 for 10* of the 'blue' masks, which are medical grade (i.e. surgical masks) but not N95 respirator level ones.
They don't offer much more protection from coronavirus than a cloth covering would - only from 'large droplets' like a direct sneeze or cough in your face, but not from inhaled air containing small suspended droplets.
However, as I wear glasses and have figured out how to use them (i.e. pinch the metal strip against bridge of nose) without steaming up my glasses, I will stick with them. Any homemade covering would not work for me.

What I do is bag up mask after using. Leave in sunlight. Wash hands after touching. Re-use next week.


----------



## mathepac (5 Jun 2020)

I checked with another pharmacy today and bought the pictured mask which I'll leave in the car. It cost €5 and the important bit for me was the word "FASHION" on the packaging!! Machine washable and reusable, but lacking the important bridge strip. As a spectacles wearer, it's a must for me too. It'll do for now.

The sales-assistant in the pharmacy brought me out, unasked I hasten to add, a variety of reusable and disposable masks ranging in price from €100 for 50 to the Boots type prices. Disposables don't interest me - there's so much waste plastic blowing around now it'll take us decades to get rid of it safely.

My only motivation in getting the mask(s) was to potentially protect others. I seem to have a touch of hay-fever - runny nose, eyes and sneezing; carrying shopping, phone, wallet & car-keys makes it awkward to get the old hanky out in time with pocket space at a premium in these warmer times.


----------



## odyssey06 (5 Jun 2020)

Let us know how you get on with that mask re comfort and fit and steaming up.

It is a bit more mad max than medical looking!
I got used to seeing the blue masks about but those black ones still throw me.


----------



## Drakon (5 Jun 2020)

AFAIK the recommendation in Ireland is a face covering rather then a face mask. 
An auld pair o’ jox ‘ill do.


----------



## mathepac (6 Jun 2020)

We gotta do this in style Dude


----------



## Drakon (6 Jun 2020)

I’ve seen Joy Division ones advertised on FB, with the Unknown Pleasures album artwork on them.
That’s the only face mask I’d consider buying.
One of the guys from Altern-8 gave instructions on how to make their masks:




__





						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## SoylentGreen (7 Jun 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> What I do is bag up mask after using. Leave in sunlight. Wash hands after touching. Re-use next week.


I don't "bag up" but I leave my used mask on the backseat of my car. I have a few of them scattered there for up to two months now. These are the blue surgical type masks. I have thought of reusing them as they were only worn for a visit to a supermarket (less than 30 mins), and I am sure that leaving them untouched on the backseat of my car in the sunlight has killed off any germs that might be on them?


----------



## odyssey06 (7 Jun 2020)

SoylentGreen said:


> I don't "bag up" but I leave my used mask on the backseat of my car. I have a few of them scattered there for up to two months now. These are the blue surgical type masks. I have thought of reusing them as they were only worn for a visit to a supermarket (less than 30 mins), and I am sure that leaving them untouched on the backseat of my car in the sunlight has killed off any germs that might be on them?



Not sure if sunlight will really hit them on the backseat of the car - think car windows have UV filters.
But if they've been left for 48-72 hours in dry conditions, then from what I've read pretty sure that means there'd be no active viruses left on it.


----------



## Drakon (7 Jun 2020)

AFAIK, the blue surgical type masks are meant to be one use only disposable types, as is the case with many of the gloves. Hence the litter everywhere. Not sure how reusable they are.


----------



## odyssey06 (7 Jun 2020)

Drakon said:


> AFAIK, the blue surgical type masks are meant to be one use only disposable types, as is the case with many of the gloves. Hence the litter everywhere. Not sure how reusable they are.



Well they would no longer be sterile, but then neither would any random 'face covering' or homemade cloth mask. 
For wearing to the supermarkets they would be better than the above though as a better fit, for containing any coughs \ sneezes \ large droplets.


----------



## Purple (8 Jun 2020)

I re-wear the same mask every time I go to the shop. I've spend a lifetime with car keys, money and used tissues in my pockets which I handle then rub my eye, pick my nose, pick my teeth, open doors etc and I haven't killed myself yet. I wear the mask to make older and vulnerable (sick and fat) people feel safer.


----------



## Drakon (8 Jun 2020)

“feel safer”?
When I see people with masks I think “fear”.  Maybe I’ll get used to it over the coming years.


----------



## Purple (8 Jun 2020)

Drakon said:


> “feel safer”?
> When I see people with masks I think “fear”.  Maybe I’ll get used to it over the coming years.


Medical type masks, not "I'm going to mug you" type masks.
I was going to get one of these and put a medical mask on over it but my daughter said not everyone would find it funny.


----------



## SlurrySlump (8 Jun 2020)

Listen to your daughter. I have read your strange views over many posts.


----------



## Purple (8 Jun 2020)

SlurrySlump said:


> Listen to your daughter. I have read your strange views over many posts.


I did. I'll also choose to take your post as a complement


----------



## odyssey06 (9 Jun 2020)

Some tips here on how to store masks for re-use:








						Can you reuse a disposable mask? Yes, if you follow these steps
					

Disposable masks can be used more than once, but it's important to make sure the mask isn't carrying coronavirus.




					www.today.com


----------



## twofor1 (9 Jun 2020)

Drakon said:


> AFAIK the recommendation in Ireland is a face covering rather then a face mask.
> An auld pair o’ jox ‘ill do.


Or an old bra.
You can only use the left side though, If you used the other you could be called a right tit. 

Not having a spare jocks or bra I picked up 20 of the standard blue masks for €15 today in Dunnes.


----------



## Drakon (10 Jun 2020)

The government may be doing a Joe Jacob on it; sending a pack of masks to every home in the country. 
Which reminds me... where are my iodine tablets.


----------



## odyssey06 (10 Jun 2020)

Drakon said:


> The government may be doing a Joe Jacob on it; sending a pack of masks to every home in the country.
> Which reminds me... where are my iodine tablets.



I think Spanish government put the resources and legislation in place such that masks were available for 50c-1e each in shops and pharmacies.
As in 1 euro was max price.


----------



## SlurrySlump (10 Jun 2020)

I used my mask in Dunnes Stores today. About 50% of the shoppers were wearing a mask. None of the staff were wearing a mask. The staff were all busy packing shelves or standing in groups of three talking to each other/ receiving instructions from their manager.

At the entrance to the store there was someone wiping down the trolleys. The queuing system was good. Hand sanitiser plus gloves available. Spacing well marked on the ground. 

A woman queued outside observing the 2 meter distancing....but inside the shop she came and stood right next to me....I just needed 30 seconds to do what I had to do but she just couldn't wait.

I felt uncomfortable with so many staff about. They outnumbered the customers in the shop by two to one. Lots of empty shelves at 8.45 am. Lots of boxes piled high with stock waiting to be put on shelves. Why can the staff not come in an hour before opening to deal with this.

In contrast my local Lidl has the shelves already packed and ready to go.


----------



## Sunny (10 Jun 2020)

SlurrySlump said:


> Lots of boxes piled high with stock waiting to be put on shelves. Why can the staff not come in an hour before opening to deal with this.
> 
> In contrast my local Lidl has the shelves already packed and ready to go.



I can never understand people complaining about this. Shelves need to constantly filled. A lot of supermarkets get vast amounts of delivery right up to opening time and beyond. Retail staff don't just pop into work at 8am if the shop is opening at 8am. And of course there will be probably be more staff than customers. It was 8.45am. Go later in the day if you think it will be more comfortable.


----------



## odyssey06 (10 Jun 2020)

Given the advice from government re: wearing masks, given that the staff are IN their workplace, surprised supermarkets haven't rolled out mandatory mask use as an elf and safety measure...


----------



## Sunny (10 Jun 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> Given the advice from government re: wearing masks, given that the staff are IN their workplace, surprised supermarkets haven't rolled out mandatory mask use as an elf and safety measure...



Yeah I don't get that either. Can't blame people for thinking there is mixed messages about masks.


----------



## SlurrySlump (10 Jun 2020)

Sunny said:


> I can never understand people complaining about this. Shelves need to constantly filled. A lot of supermarkets get vast amounts of delivery right up to opening time and beyond. Retail staff don't just pop into work at 8am if the shop is opening at 8am. And of course there will be probably be more staff than customers. It was 8.45am. Go later in the day if you think it will be more comfortable.


Last Wednesday, the fruit and vegetable section had 90% nil stock.  This Wednesday about 30% stock. Stock piled in boxes about the place and nil staff taking the stock from the boxes. If the shop is open at 8 am, I don't see why some staff can start at 7 a.m.  Fresh items need to be on the shelves before other items.
I will be changing my Wednesday shop at Dunnes Stores to a Wednesday shop at Lidl. They can manage it despite your excuses for Dunnes above.


----------



## Sunny (10 Jun 2020)

SlurrySlump said:


> Last Wednesday, the fruit and vegetable section had 90% nil stock.  This Wednesday about 30% stock. Stock piled in boxes about the place and nil staff taking the stock from the boxes. If the shop is open at 8 am, I don't see why some staff can start at 7 a.m.  Fresh items need to be on the shelves before other items.
> I will be changing my Wednesday shop at Dunnes Stores to a Wednesday shop at Lidl. They can manage it despite your excuses for Dunnes above.



They are not my excuses as I don't care where you shop as I don't belong to the Dunne family. I have yet to see another supermarket that isn't packing shelves. Indeed Lidl and Aldi probably do it more than the others because their business model is based on high quick stock turnover where they leave boxes of their stock on the shop floor. You are free to shop wherever you want and if Dunnes don't have what you are looking for, then shop elsewhere. Maybe the reason there was no fresh produce at 8.45am is a problem with deliveries rather than lazy staff

But if you honestly think that there are no staff in store at 7am if a shop opens at 8, you obviously never worked in retail.


----------



## mathepac (10 Jun 2020)

Sunny said:


> But if you honestly think that there are no staff in store at 7am if a shop opens at 8, you obviously never worked in retail.


Whether a poster has/has not worked has nothing to do with a customer's expectation of that business. Is retail getting like the HSE (pick any other arm of or organ of government) where it is run for the benefit of the employees rather than the needs of the clients?


----------



## Sunny (10 Jun 2020)

mathepac said:


> Whether a poster has/has not worked has nothing to do with a customer's expectation of that business. Is retail getting like the HSE (pick any other arm of or organ of government) where it is run for the benefit of the employees rather than the needs of the clients?



Eh? He said staff should be in work a hour earlier than opening to stock shelves. I am simply saying does he think supermarket employees rock up in their coats at 8am for an 8am opening? Have an expectation of a business based in reality at least. If his expectation is that every supermarket shelve is always filled for his 8.45 shop, then fair enough. Find a a shop that meets that. Loads out there. But making it sound like a multi billion euro turnover business like Dunnes hasn't thought about having staff in a hour earlier than opening to prepare the store is just plain daft.


----------



## mathepac (10 Jun 2020)

Your exact words were "you obviously never worked in retail." My point stands and his/her expectations are clear. Don't go all Trump-ey on us and start back tracking like the "I never said inject disinfectant" type nonsense.  You said "you obviously never worked in retail" as if that could have any relevance to the poster's expectations as a customer of a retail business.


----------



## Leo (10 Jun 2020)

mathepac said:


> Your exact words were "you obviously never worked in retail." My point stands and his/her expectations are clear.



Expectations of service as a customer and understanding of work practices are two very different things.


----------



## Sunny (10 Jun 2020)

mathepac said:


> Your exact words were "you obviously never worked in retail." My point stands and his/her expectations are clear. Don't go all Trump-ey on us and start back tracking like the "I never said inject disinfectant" type nonsense.  You said "you obviously never worked in retail" as if that could have any relevance to the poster's expectations as a customer of a retail business.



Makes sense. 

Also they weren't my exact words. You edited my sentence. So now I will go all Trump on you. FAKE NEWS


----------

